# Deep cycle battery charger



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Can anyone recommend and good value low budget friendly charger for two deep cycle batteries? Onboard or not. 1 or two bank. Thanks!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

This is what I went with recently, alot of flexibility, yet pretty simple. 

https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-G7200-UltraSafe-Battery-Charger/dp/B004LWTHP2


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I have had this one for maybe a year and a half. No issues at all so far. I have the single bank. https://www.cabelas.com/product/boa...-series-on-board-charger/2416312.uts?slotId=1


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BudT said:


> This is what I went with recently, alot of flexibility, yet pretty simple.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-G7200-UltraSafe-Battery-Charger/dp/B004LWTHP2


X2


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BudT said:


> This is what I went with recently, alot of flexibility, yet pretty simple.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-G7200-UltraSafe-Battery-Charger/dp/B004LWTHP2


I have noco/genius with last 2 skiffs n no issues


----------

